# My new toy ~ Sepang Blue TT RS



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

:mrgreen:

Below are some quick shots of my new car. I fitted the rotor alloys as soon as i got home, forgot to take some before snaps but your not missing out on much!

Spec:
- Sepang Blue
- Manual
- 19" Titanium Rotors
- Recaro Bucket Seats
- Tech Pack
- Comfort Pack
- Alu Pack
- Light Pack
- Mag Ride
- Privacy glass
- Hill hold














































Comments welcome, and obviously everyones expectations of modifications


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very nice, those are the alloys I would have on an RS... 8) Shame about the *colour* :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Very nice, those are the alloys I would have on an RS... 8) Shame about the *colour* :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


Cheers, yeah I wouldnt have any other alloys!

I'm all RED'ed out, my last two cars were red. Running my own business and turning up in a red TTS certainly didnt look great. I can justify the Blue TTRS at work as its subtle :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tondy, Yes,just kidding, she's very nice, wish I could bear to part with my MK 1, if I had room for 4 cars, a *Red *TTRS with fixed spoiler it would be
Hoggy.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

I like red, but this time you choose the best colour - :wink:

Stunning motor and love the wheels.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice
forgot your bucket seats and privacy glass on your spec list :wink: 
I like the 20" forged alloys myself.
ordered the 19" titaniums with mine,but since then I wished I chose the 20"


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I got to see Matt's RS last week, exactly identical I think so I can appreciate yours is absolutely gorgeous, you must be delighted with it I'm sure. Immense road presence and a great colour. Fitting the 19s was a good (and necessary) move. And yours wins hands down for cleanliness :lol: (sorry Matt)


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Sepang is a lovely lovely colour


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Very nice
> forgot your bucket seats and privacy glass on your spec list :wink:
> I like the 20" forged alloys myself.
> ordered the 19" titaniums with mine,but since then I wished I chose the 20"


Thanks, I've updated the spec. Don't want to mislead you :lol:

20" would just make the ride too harsh! We live up a farm track thats concreted, its a 10mph job for 1 mile. So 19" are as big as you could go! Speaking of our track, this bring me to the suspension, its considerable different to the TTS. Much firmer all round. Certainly is a different machine to drive. Its handling and feel compares well the the clio sports I had, until I plant my foot at which point I feel i'm in a Space Shuttle!!!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Visit APR or MRC and turn it into a Saturn V :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah the ride issue is why I chose the 19's,they are the best compromise,but there is a weight and handling advantage with the 20"
Saying that I will more than likely buy another set of lighter 19" wheels next Easter,as I have some nearly new 19" Mich Super Sports to go back on the car next Easter.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

powerplay said:


> Visit APR or MRC and turn it into a Saturn V :lol:


Or Revo


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Perfect spec for a TTRS! Well done!


----------



## daz x (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning Tondy,simply stunning.


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

As others have said Tondy that's a stunning car you have there - pretty much my ideal colour & spec so I'm not at all jealous! :mrgreen:

Enjoy it - am sure you will...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Visit APR or MRC and turn it into a Saturn V :lol:
> ...


Lol - yeah, just read that :lol:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

powerplay said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Be great if we can switch a remap on for nothing lol
Hoping to test it out for him tomorrow.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunning, congrats 8)


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Love the colour....


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Wow. Nice one. I'm sure you'll have lots of fun.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Why has it got a lid???? :roll:

Fantastic car and enjoy 

Hev x


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Love the spec and colour.

Enjoy


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Well done tony it looks stunning ;-)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Totally stunning car :!: One of these will be my next car for sure.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Stunning car, love the colour, enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice Car worth the wait and glad you got there in the end [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lovely car -congratulation! 8)

Sepang would be my choice of colour too I think. I'f be interested in your impressions of the car compared to the TTS as it stands right now - OEM and pre any modding.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

igotone said:


> Lovely car -congratulation! 8)
> 
> Sepang would be my choice of colour too I think. I'f be interested in your impressions of the car compared to the TTS as it stands right now - OEM and pre any modding.


Thanks,

Ok so I used to drive an S-Tronic TTS stock, which to me was very quick once in turbo boost. But it was very much a wait for it kind of engine, so when you just wanted a little oomph it would drop a gear or two which used to be a little frustrating. But it was a fantastic engine in its own right!

As for drivability of the TTS and its handling, well it was very good. It was much better than it felt. Coming from a few clio sports which just grip and grip and you can feel it sat in the drivers seat, this was missing with the TTS. Partially due to the body roll, yes it was better when mag ride was on but never felt to have the chuck-ability the clios had. No doubt with Quattro it goes round bends better! But just doesn't feel to be as stable.

Suspension: Well the TTS was comfortable with mag off, with it on with was firm and i think a prefect balance for the car. In the TTRS comfort mode is like Sports mode on the TTS. TTRS with sports mode on is like someone has removed the suspension all together, if I had fillings they would be well and truly dislodged by now! So day to day Magride on in the TTRS in unbearable in our neck of the woods, problem being S mode on means lots of nice noise!!!  so I just take Neurofen to num the consequential headache and enjoy the exhaust and engine.

So the TTRS has a fantastic sports car feel about it, its firm and solid. The steering feels heavier in a nice way, and with S on you do gain better throttle response. It does seem to provide much better feedback through the wheel.

The gearbox is excellent, its nice and short, easy to shift gears in a slick fashion and blip the throttle to match the revs perfectly each time. So this alone with this particular car is enough reason to save money and get the manual. Its also more affordable than the comparative S-Tronics. The engine is amazingly strong, and its in stock form. It wants you to change gear at 1600rpm, even when climbing up a hill, its just so comfy at pulling up hill in 6th at 30mph I just dont understand :lol:

So, yes the engine! Well its in a different league to the TTS. Its smooth, throaty, got guts from the word go. Your in turbo boost at 1600rpm so you basically never feel the lag, and it just pulls in any gear. The power deliver is therefore so smooth in comparison to the TTS, and makes for a lovely drive.

Other little details: Well the recaro seats are just as comfy as the standard, certainly offer more support and really make this particular TTRS what it is. Why would I want the same seats as a standard SE TT TDI? With the embossing they look cool and unique. My girlfriend moans about the bolsters getting in and out so is less likely to want to drive it... Bonus :roll: 
LED Light Pack, well I wouldnt have specced it from new having not seen it. But its great, bright LED lights, and the footwell can be lit at night automatically with the Xenons, you can control the level of brightness through the DIS. Again, cool little feature and just makes the cabin feel a little more special from the rest of the range. (Im sure this is an option on all models but wasnt on my TTS)

Sepang Blue, well nothing needs to be said other than look at the pictures 

Exhaust, well this is standard at the mo. And it sounds the nuts, I do a lot of driving and couldnt imagine having a booming Milltek on the back. Decats are on their way though!

I cant think of any other bits to quickly comment on. But its just a worthwhile upgrade from the TTS if you have the spare cash. Its a different machine in my opinion. Im not into dick swinging and trying to squeeze every bhp out of my car at a rather large financial penalty, nor do I track my car or do 1/4 mile runs. There may be an opportunity to have it remapped at a cheap/free cost and if so ill do it. The only event I would like to do is the Harewood hill climb, so a little more go juice wouldnt harm, but I'm not convinced its needed on the public roads. But this car is awesome in stock form, and I would certainly recommend you sell your TT/TTS and buy one immediately. If for no other reason than you just need that 5 pot in your life!!! :mrgreen:

I will let you all know of any upgrades as and when they happen.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

So presumably it doesn't still have the revo tune on it, or did you not have the chance to find from Jamie after all?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> But this car is awesome in stock form, and I would certainly recommend you sell your TT/TTS and buy one immediately. If for no other reason than you just need that 5 pot in your life!!! :mrgreen:


  Great write-up - thanks for taking the time to do that. Well I can see me getting a TTRS some time next year. I do love the TTS but the RS is the logical progression, and i did enjoy the brief test drive I had in one with the better low down grunt being the most apparant difference for me.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

powerplay said:


> So presumably it doesn't still have the revo tune on it, or did you not have the chance to find from Jamie after all?


Leaving the house in 5 mins to find out. We think it may still have Stage 2 hidden on there


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

powerplay said:


> So presumably it doesn't still have the revo tune on it, or did you not have the chance to find from Jamie after all?


We'll find out a little later, but fingers crossed we can turn up the warp factor


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Good chance jamie is right! I turned my cupra back to stock mode too!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > So presumably it doesn't still have the revo tune on it, or did you not have the chance to find from Jamie after all?
> ...


Looking forward to reading your next post starting with "OMG" :lol:


----------



## mcdavis (Nov 22, 2012)

Great looking car - absolutely love the colour.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

The good news is the Revo software is still on there.
The bad news is it was already at stage 2 settings not stock... So he's had the power all this time... No wonder he thought a remap was going to make it supersonic!
Saved him £800 though 

Good to meet another owner and have a chat


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> The good news is the Revo software is still on there.
> The bad news is it was already at stage 2 settings not stock... So he's had the power all this time... No wonder he thought a remap was going to make it supersonic!
> Saved him £800 though
> 
> Good to meet another owner and have a chat


Thanks very much for your time, glad its on there and running. Sorry I had to dash, fortunately the emergency was down the road so got sorted.

What to spend £800 on.....? Think Ill start with Decats, and maybe a dyno test.

Out of interest what do people find Stage 2 Revo cars with decats are running at? Bhp & NM?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

No problem mate. Glad we saved you a few quid.

Typically all cars on the standard turbo are about 420 to 430bhp and about the same on torque lb/ft.
I'd say for your own peace of mind get the car re-set up and maybe check if there is a later version file.

Buy yourself an SPS device so you can benefit from standard power for dealer visits etc and anti theft mode etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> ...
> 
> Buy yourself an SPS device so you can benefit from standard power for dealer visits etc and anti theft mode etc.


Congrats on the purchase and I 2nd JK comment above...SPS is a no brainer if you have REVO.

OP,
As you note - the car is plenty quick with (any) S2 for all but the very talented race drivers amongst us...which, as we all know, there are just 3 Pro racers with these cars that am aware of...JC; SkippyBKR and Nicola - watch from 14:00 onwards as he takes the 911s on 



.

Am glad as a new owner from the TTS you can instantly comment on why all the fuss reference the various maps thus MRC/REDV/APR/CC/Blufin etc, is just silly. IMHO, any map will do so long as you have a descent tuner close by who can support you. I, as many seasoned owners, have long moved away from the silly forum arguments ref power...and put energy into enjoying what is and as my younger brother calls Sports cars..."money pits on wheels"...that, is another story for another day.

Luv yours specs as previously noted in the other post...the Bucket seats; MagneRide; Sports Exhaust were items ticked when I ordered mine back at the beginning of 2009...and have kept the thing entirely OEM..well almost...I have now fitted a large fluffy pink diced cushion to the rear of each seat...


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunning car in everyway mate,just make sure you lock and leave it somewhere safe each day as unfortunately there are lots of toe rags out there who will not share our views.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Stroke of luck that, but not a complete surprise - shame really you haven't experienced the stock RS and then had the wow of the remap.

You now have no choice but to go Stage3 :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

What a beautiful colour(and car) 8) 
Good luck with it.


----------



## dom122001 (Nov 22, 2012)

Pure car porn! love the colour.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

powerplay said:


> You now have no choice but to go Stage3 :lol:


:lol: that's what I was thinking at the time too!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > You now have no choice but to go Stage3 :lol:
> ...


Isn't that going to be a fortune? Ill have a look into it though :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Whatever the cost Im sure it will be worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Yeah, S3 is probably for the very 'defined' few though if you see what Mitchy has done with a simple S2 map for the purpose he bought the car for - thus 1/4 mile drag racing - IMHO, I see very few takers of a S3 kit unless the numbers are mind blowing and can be proven time and again.

The LOBA TTRS kit went same way...lots of talk however few takers. I was on the list however the numbers did not stack up when the kit came out...and still does not stack up today...from what I note, it is upper range focused so 100MPH plus...

...I think most TT-RS owners are below 100MPH 99.99% of the time given that most do not see track action and are too worried about resale value...or offcourse having constant thread wars about, well, nowt.

They all...
- do have nice brakes though... :wink: 
- and nice shiny wheels...
- and immaculate paintwork...
- and very clean interiors...
- and car does 100miles to the gallon

...if you believe all the constant barrage of arguments... :lol:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice looking car


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW, somebody took the time to prep your car as it should be! Fabulous car. :mrgreen:


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed... looks just like mine 

Hope you're pleased with it?!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

mattchaps said:


> Very nice indeed... looks just like mine
> 
> Hope you're pleased with it?!


Love it to bits mate, there is nothing else on the roads I would have!

Im sure its an identical spec to yours from T&W, although youv'e carried out quite a few mods.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

enjoyed your write up , what a lovely colour ..


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

Amazing looking car! Will have one of these one day [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

mcut82 said:


> Amazing looking car! Will have one of these one day [smiley=bigcry.gif]


just not this exact car! find other thread on this vehicle


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> mcut82 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing looking car! Will have one of these one day [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


just looked at your other thread, some proper TLC there! Hat off to ya!


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Well this is embarrassing ... 

Numerous dramatic threads are available from the OP...lol


----------

